# Extra fold in eyelid



## bobby66 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello I am new to these forums and you all seem like friendly people so I thought I'd ask for some advice from you guys.

I grew up with eczema and at one point developed a rash on my right eyelid so now I have 4 folds in my eyelid while my left eye is a normal double fold. Is there a way to fix these creases without surgery? It's been like this for over 8 years so I doubt it'll go back naturally.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Karren (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome to MakeUpTalk!!!

They actually make eye lid tape and it's popular in Asia... I have a fold or two and have tried a few things but have not been successful to date...

Here's a few links or you can just google it...

Eye Charm Double Eyelid Tape (with applicator)

Eyelid Tape


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm not sure that there's any way to combat this... Even the tape, if you go on the Asian forums, some of the girls complain about it doing stuff to their eyes from using it for so long...

I wish I had better advice for you. Are the folds really obvious?


----------



## ticki (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forums! Have you had a talk with your doctor about it? Perhaps a dermatologist would know if there's a cream or ointment that would help the skin on the eyelid return to normal.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 15, 2009)

is it scar tissue that is making the extra fold?

if it is just lose skin eyelid tape or surgery are the two options. but if it is scar tissue than they will be able to inject steroid into it and it will disolve away.


----------



## bobby66 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies!





Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm not sure that there's any way to combat this... Even the tape, if you go on the Asian forums, some of the girls complain about it doing stuff to their eyes from using it for so long...
I wish I had better advice for you. Are the folds really obvious?

Pretty much if you look me in the eye you'll notice

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is it scar tissue that is making the extra fold?
if it is just lose skin eyelid tape or surgery are the two options. but if it is scar tissue than they will be able to inject steroid into it and it will disolve away.

It might be scar tissue but the skin is normal and there's nothing different about it from my other eyelid other than the extra folds so it could be extra loose skin developed from having the rash for so long? I am not sure... 

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Welcome to the forums! Have you had a talk with your doctor about it? Perhaps a dermatologist would know if there's a cream or ointment that would help the skin on the eyelid return to normal. Hmm I might try that once I figure out if it's loose skin or scar tissue.
Ok well I just compared my eyelids and it doesn't look like loose skin or scar tissue... is it possible that it just has an extra crease from being like that for so long?


----------

